# Dragon vs Noctowl



## shy ♡ (Feb 12, 2015)

Dragon said:


> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> ...


[size=+2]*Dragon vs Noctowl*[/size]

*Dragon's active squad*

 *Frozen* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Dread Plate
 *Ashglade* the male Togekiss <Serene Grace>
 *ed'Rashtekaresket* the male Sharpedo <Rough Skin>
 *Rosethorn* the female Tropius <Chlorophyll>
 *Sansa* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Vuvuzuru* the female Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Dees* the female Taillow <Guts>
 *Fletchling* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Macaroon* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Eviolite
 *Beatrice* the female Torchic <Blaze>


*Noctowl's active squad*

 *Robbie* the male Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Muffin* the male Woobat <Unaware>
 *Snap* the female Sandile <Moxie> @ Lucky Egg
 *Spectre* the female Gastly <Levitate>
 *Sonichu* the male Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Miles 'Tails' Prower* the male Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Achilles* the male Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Lord Maximus* the male Goomy <Hydration>

Noctowl sends out, Dragon sends out and attacks, Noctowl attacks


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 12, 2015)

It is a shame I have only just got my Ruffet, I was hoping to use him. :)

Ah well, I will send out Muffin!


----------



## Dragon (Feb 12, 2015)

And I'm gonna send out Macaroon!

Make a 10% Substitute, and then use Super Fang until it hits. If Muffin uses Substitute or Double Team at any point, Snatch it. And if he protects from Super Fang, or you've already hit him, use Agility.

*Substitute (10%)/Snatch ~ Super Fang/Snatch/Agility ~ Super Fang/Snatch/Agility*


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 12, 2015)

We go first, being faster.  That's good.

Start out with a taunt, we don't want that sub up. Then thunder wave, as we can do that apparently. Then finish with a charge beam. If for any reason we are unable to use electric type attacks due to lack of resources, just do acrobatics.

Taunt~Thunder wave/Acrobactics~Charge beam/Acrobatics

(sorry, I am not sure if electric attacks would fail, so I covered my bases pretty much here).


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 12, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <Unaware>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘:3’

* Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <infiltrator>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ’c:’​
Both bats are released on opposite sides of the cavern, madly falpping their small wings to stay afloat. They eye eachother, wondering if that’s what they actually look like - tiny, fuzzy, big-eared, big-nosed things - before Muffin, rather tactlessly, decides to voice these thoughts. Even worse - he figures he’ll mock Macaroon’s fighting abilities, too - a tiny funny looking bat surely can’t be much of a fighter, eh? Probably a tiny weasel, planning on fleeing first change it gets…

Macaroon gets so infuriated, her face gets all red with anger, she loses all focus on what she was told to do - and instead barrels head-first into the mocking woobat, swinging her tiny wings and gnashing her teeth and whipping her tail so much she surely ends up with some bruises herself. Muffin finally shoves her off of him, flapping wildly to get back up and clear his mind - that didn’t hurt so much as shock the living daylights out of him. 

He shakes his little head and concentrates, bringing up tiny sparks of lightning around his fuzzy mane. With a solid flap, the sparks arc towards Macaroon, melting into her black fur, into the muscles, seizing them momentarily; she let out a tiny shriek as she dropped in the air, unable to keep flapping, until the spasm stopped and she thrust her way back up. She had to work twice as hard now - everything was _slower_ - but at least she wasn’t falling.

Creekily, she dove towards Muffin, tiny teeth chattering with fury at her predicament, and she bit down. 

The force of a tiny bomb, so hard, the impact stunning both of them; they couldn’t breath, couldn’t see, a white light from Macaroon’s tiny fangs flashing across Muffin, draining his life, spreading in a wave about the cavern. It hurt too much to even scream; Muffin just opened his mouth to silent air. 

It felt like minutes they waited, but quite suddenly Macaroon let go, the flashing light disappeared; she kicked off the woobat and swooped back, suddenly exhausted. A gaping bite wound marked Muffin where Macaroon had bit him, slowly dripping blood; Muffin was too stunned, adrenaline keeping him going, to realize how bad it was.

Which was probably good - he still had to keep fighting. He closed his eyes again, summoning up more lightning, a tiny beam of sparking yellow energy zipping towards Macaroon and skimming her on her hide. She glanced down as it smacked her, not overly concerned.

Though most of her fury at the taunting from earlier was faded, she still felt she had to put up one last show, and so was entirely unaware of what her trainer had ordered. Instead she flapped painstakingly back towards Muffin, slamming into his damaged side once more, and earning some new bruises for herself.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <Unaware>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 88%
- Not doing too great…

*Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <infiltrator> @eviolite
Health: 94%
Energy: 61%
- ‘Showed you who to make fun of. :|’ Paralyzed (severe).

*Arena Notes:*
Everything’s normal.

*Final Notes:*

 Macaroon had no attack options so she struggled on the first and third actions.
 No parahax this round, and no charge beam boost.
 Taunt wore off after the third action.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 12, 2015)

Ah hah, so that's the game, huh?

I can also do super fang, oddly enough! If a protect happens, use calm mind. If taunt happens, just attack with charge beam. Next, lets rack on that status stuff with toxic! Again, if taunted, use charge beam, and if they protect, use calm mind. Then just end with psychic because I am lazy sorry.

Super fang/calm mind/charge beam~Toxic/calm mind/charge beam~Psychic


----------



## Dragon (Feb 12, 2015)

(Just checking that you factored in Macaroon's Eviolite?)

Aaaaugh I can't believe I forgot about Taunt :U Although. That went surprisingly well, all things considered! So we've got a bit of wiggle room this round.

First.. let's avoid that Super Fang with a Protect. Then return the favour with your own Toxic, and finish with a Tailwind!

If you feel like you can't pull off that Protect because of paralysis, do your best to drop down as fast as you can, and put as much distance between you and Muffin as possible, to try to avoid that Super Fang (you're a bit more aerodynamic than Muffin, so hopefully that'll help?) Then on the second action, use Double Team instead. 

*Protect/fall ~ Toxic/Double Team ~ Tailwind*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 12, 2015)

Oops, no, forgot the eviolite. I'll edit it, though it'd only affect the charge beam.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 12, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <Unaware>
Health: 50% (capped)
Energy: 88%
- Not doing too great…

*Dragon (Oo)*
 
Macaroon (f) <infiltrator> @eviolite
Health: 94%
Energy: 61%
- ‘Showed you who to make fun of. :|’ Paralyzed (severe).​
While Muffin waits to see what Macaroon decides to do, the noibat quickly erects a protective shield, agreeing with her trainer that it’s best to avoid another one of those catastrophic bites. It takes Muffin no time to decipher this, and so he closes his eyes, focusing all his spiritual energy as quickly as he can. He feels a bit more ready, though the adrenaline is wearing off, and that giant gaping wound on his side is suddenly becoming clear to him now…

He hacks a bit, gagging, and spits a glob of phlegm at Macaroon just as her shield shimmers away. The poison smacks her across the face, sinking into her skin before she can shake it off - and indeed, she can’t shake at all. She’s suddenly seized by paralysis, only barely able to stay afloat, completely aware of the poisons seeping into her bloodflow as she literally watches it in front of her eyes.

Her attention is suddenly ripped from the toxic as a sudden pain wracks her brain, so intense she has to clench her tiny jaw to stop from screaming. Her muscles finally unclench and she flaps wildly, trying to flee from the pain, but it follows her, focused directly on her mind, a clawing pain like needles inside her skull until it finally lets go - she pants, flaps tiredly, relief flushing her face. Muffin grins; revenge is sweet.

Macaroon keeps panting, flapping her small wings harder and harder, though she stays in place. Only a bat could maneuver so well - flapping so tireleslly, carving the air around her, building up a solid torrent of wind that begins to push at her back. She finally stops her flapping, but the air continues, a billowing gust that allows her to coast without having to flap so hard. She sighs with relief, closing her eyes for a moment to catch her breath.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <Unaware>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 78%
- ‘That’s just the beginning…’ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <infiltrator> @eviolite
Health: 83%
Energy: 54%
- ‘Lemme rest a bit…’ Paralyzed (severe), poisoned (severe, 1% this round)

*Arena Notes:*
A tailwind blows behind Dragon’s party (4 more actions).

*Final Notes:*

 Macaroon was fully paralyzed on the second action.
 Dragon next.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 12, 2015)

Your reffing speed is impressive, pathos :0

Right, put up a 15% Substitute, and then let's wreck with Sky Attack x2, both single action. Use Agility if he protects from Sky Attack, and put up another sub on the last action if yours is gone.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Sky Attack/Agility ~ Sky Attack/Agility/Substitute (15%)*


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, so we have to work around this sub. That's ok.

First, we will use taunt, apparently that goes through sub.
Then we will use skill swap, to get infiltrator.
Then we shall use super fang.

Taunt~Skill swap~Super fang


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 13, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <Unaware>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 78%
- ‘That’s just the beginning…’ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <infiltrator> @eviolite
Health: 83%
Energy: 54%
- ‘Lemme rest a bit…’ Paralyzed (severe), poisoned (severe, 1% this round)​
Feeling confident after that last psychic, Muffin decides it’s time to resume the verbal beating he’d started earlier. If he’s any less confident after the trauma it brought, he doesn’t let it show; instead he invites Macaroon to show him what she’s got, if anything - he’s beginning to wonder if she can even stay afloat with those piss-poar wings! Using a tailwind to help her stay airborne, hah, pathetic. Macaroon grinds her teeth; she’s getting sick of this… 

But she can do nothing - she just floats there and takes it. Her body freezes on her again, despite her internal desire to cause massive damage to everything around her, and instead she has to wait.

Muffin seems a bit bemused. He didn’t expect _nothing_ to come of his taunts, but he certainly can’t complain. A bit more trickery is in order; he closes his eyes, focusing on the grouped energy of himself and his opponent, and with a bit of psychic agility, the two are easily manipulated, criss-crossing to the other body. Nothing noticably changes - in fact Muffin himself has to wonder if he succeeded, but he won’t know until he has a way of trying it.

Macaroon is none the wiser, still floating with an occasional tiny twitch of the wing. Her body spasms occasionally; she looks like a frozen statue floating in the air. The one good thing that comes of this is she finally lets go of her anger; it was weaker than before anyhow, and she’s tired of holding onto it for so long with no results. Maybe letting go will somehow… let the paralysis go, like an emotional release.

Unfortunately, that’s the only good thing she’s got.

A flash of white light is all that warns of Muffin’s attack before his teeth clamp onto her side, a familiar explosion of energy sapping the cavern and the noibat of air - everything seems to slow down, the bats looking each other in the eye, they know exactly what’s happening and neither one can stop it - Muffin’s teeth dig deeper, deeper, using all his energy to get as much power as he can before - 

Everything stops, he kicks off Macaroon, leaving a scathing bite wound mirroring his own. The two bats flap across from each other; Macaroon’s bite is slightly smaller, if inspected closely, but more notably the noibat is beginning to flag. Occasionally she misses a beat of her wings and droops a bit, a shocked expression on her face. Muffin looks over her with exhausted pride.

Now asked to sacrifice further health, Macaroon hesitates a moment, glancing around slowly for material. Finding none, she begins to cough, spitting up globs of phlegm; she scrapes off some of her fur and sticks them together with the spit, scrunching them up until they resemble a miniature noibat. Scrunching up her face, she concentrates, then breathes onto the toy - a breath of life. The miniature suddenly bounces to life, flapping dully to her side, ready to protect its master. Better late than never.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <infiltrator>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 40%
- ‘I told you. c<‘ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <Unaware> @eviolite
Health: 25%
Energy: 45%
- ‘I’m… ok… *pant*’ Paralyzed (severe), poisoned (severe, 2% this round)
- Substitute: 15%

*Arena Notes:*
A tailwind blows behind Dragon’s party (1 more actions).

*Final Notes:*

 Self-inflicted damage (via substitute) bypasses caps.
 Taunt wears off faster with repeated use.
 Eviolite doesn’t affect moves like Super Fang.
 50 damage caps is good motivation for quick battles >_>
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 13, 2015)

Synchronoise, unless they protect, then use agility. If they torment or taunt, just use psychic on the second turn.

Synchronoise/Agility~Synchronoise/Agility/Psychic~Synchronoise/Agility

Erm, just realised that woobat cannot learn agility, despite being the most agile muffin ever. :<

If I can change my commands, I would change them to charm instead of agility. If not, I have not touched the old commands.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh my godddddd I fucked up I fucked up I fucked up

You did your best, Macaroon, but I don't know if we can turn this around now? We can soften him up for the next guy, at least. Go all out this round!

Let's spam Hurricane and hope for confusion! I dunno if you can put in some extra energy to make your Hurricanes bigger and more accurate, but if you can, do that..????

If he gets confused, switch to one action Sky Attacks. Do your best to hang in there and.. not be paralyzed :I

*Hurricane/Sky Attack x3*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 13, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <infiltrator>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 40%
- ‘I told you. c<‘ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (Oo)*

Macaroon (f) <Unaware> @eviolite
Health: 25%
Energy: 45%
- ‘I’m… ok… *pant*’ Paralyzed (severe), poisoned (severe, 2% this round)
- Substitute: 15%​
Still awash in a prideful glow, Muffin is more than eager to resume Macaroon’s beating. He closes his eyes, honing in on the other bat’s mental signal, and unleashes an unholy nightmare of psychic noise, so loud Macaroon’s eyes cross, her ears swivel, she can’t think - for a moment, everything is just _pain_. She forgets to flap and is kept afloat only by the still-strong air current drifting under her, her face the picture of pain, until finally Muffin’s focus runs out and Macaroon slips from his psychic hold. She flaps and ducks away, as if she could physically flee.

Growing ever closer to the brink of collapse, the warring desires to fall asleep and tear Muffin a new one tie momentarily in her head - until she shakes herself and glares at her foe. No, she’ll go down with a fight. Angrily, she smacks her wings against the air, again, harder and harder, blowing more wind than it seems like there should be in the cavern up and up towards Muffin - circling harder, harder, a solid wave coming towards him - but it veers just off, zig-zagging wildly, and dissipates against the cavern wall. Muffin eyes it as it fades, then turns to look at Macaroon, a bit of worry in his eyes.

Hopefully there’ll be no more of that… He concentrates harder, closing his eyes again to go back into her mind. It’s an open book to him, as he wrips into another psychic scream; Macaroon skull feels like it’s shrinking on her brain, crushing her, she tries to claw at herself instead of continuing to flap and she sinks rapidly towards the ground - it hurts so much, more than last time even - and suddenly she can’t hold on, it’s too much, she falls motionless and is quickly enveloped in a beam of light before she’d hit the ground.​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <infiltrator>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 28%
- ‘Ok, sleep now…‘ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (xo)*

Macaroon (f) <Unaware> @eviolite
Health: 0%
Energy: 38%
- Fainted.

*Arena Notes:*
Nothing.

*Final Notes:*

 The second synchronoise was a crit.
 Dragon sends out and attacks.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 13, 2015)

:U Oh man. Uh. This is a slightly bad spot. But okay, let's go with Fletchling (who will hopefully have a name by the end of this battle)!

Hmm.. Start with Tailwind, then Taunt, then Double Team. If you get Taunted, use a normal two action Fly (or single action, if you're too mad to just Fly up on the second action). That's all!  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*Tailwind ~ Taunt/Fly ~ Double Team/Fly*


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 13, 2015)

Taunt to stop the taunt, calm mind because we can next turn, and when Fletchling comes down, give her a nice big hug bite.

Taunt~Calm mind~Super fang


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 17, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (Oo)*

Muffin (m) <infiltrator>
Health: 50% 
Energy: 28%
- ‘Ok, sleep now…’ sp atk/def +1

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
- ‘Tweet!’​
Fletchling caws upon being released, flapping easily and taking a moment to scan her environment. Nothing really interesting to see except the woobat, and he doesn’t appear that threatening, exhausted and bleeding as he is, so she hurries up with her commands. Spreading her tiny wings as wide as they go, she kicks up the lagging winds, bringing them back to life behind and below her, billowing her up so she barely has to flap at all. She’d barely finished her work when Muffin starts to snort at her - what kind of a lazy-ass bird can’t even be bothered to _fly_? Is that how she’s gonna be the whole battle, is she even gonna fight at all, or is she just gonna hide on her nice cushy wind currents like a baby? Fletchling fumes - she worked hard on that tailwind! - she’ll show him who’s a baby…

Though both birds - er, bird and bat - are already quite high up in the air, fletchling flaps hard and soars up even higher, 10, 20 feet above Muffin, just barely in earshot.  While she takes the time to aim, Muffin relaxes a bit, calming himself and focusing his spiritual energy like he’d done before. He manages to get more powered up this time, and he can feel the psychic energy quite a bit now.

Up above, fletchling grins, tucking her wings tight to her body and letting go of the wind. Nothing compares to her speed in a dive - except her further evolved forms, of course - faster, faster, so fast she’s just a red blur, spreading her wings out last second, talons out and *SLAM* - she scrapes hard across Muffin’s backside, leaving more red marks to join his bite wound. She circles round, grin widening at Muffin’s muffled whine. 

He won’t let that go unanswered. Exhastion and pain clear on his face, he flaps his way over to her, wings a bit panicked in their attempt to catch up to her. The white glow is clear now around his fangs, but poor fletchling doesn’t know what they foretell - and when he finally catches her, biting into her side, her expression could not be more shocked. Her red colour seems to drain, going dullen gray, fading into Muffin’s dull teeth as he chews down - until suddenly his eyes go blank and he lets go, his wings giving a final flap and he plummets to the ground below. Fletchling doesn’t spare him a glance, even as he’s withdrawn into his pokeball; she’s pecking feverishly at her new bite wound, trying to stop the bleeding somehow.​
*Noctowl (xo)*

Muffin (m) <infiltrator>
Health: 39% 
Energy: 0%
- Fainted.

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 70%
Energy: 92%
- ‘Auhg…’

*Arena Notes:*
A tailwind blows behind Dragon’s team (1 more action).

*Final Notes:*

 Muffin only had enough energy to do 30 damage with Super Fang, and self-KO’d.
 Noctowl sends and attacks.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 17, 2015)

You did your best, Muffin. :)

The only hovering pokemon I have now is Spectre, so I will send her out.

Now, this little birb is faster then us, I think. Start with a thunder wave. If she  taunts you, just do a thunder bolt, as you actually have no stat boosting moves.

Once paralyzed (If not try again) throw some toxic goo her way. Again, just thunder bolt if she taunts.

Lastly, if poisoned, give her a veno shock. If not poisoned, toxic her.

Thunder wave/Thunder bolt~Toxic/Thunder wave/Thunder bolt~Veno shock/Toxic


----------



## Dragon (Feb 17, 2015)

Yesssss, I was hoping for an energy self-KO! It didn't really leave us in the best position, but hopefully we can turn it around. 

Make a nice 10% Substitute, which should keep her using status moves all round, hhhhahaha. Then, Acrobatics twice.

*Substitute (10%) ~ Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 22, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
- ‘>3 boo.’

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 70%
Energy: 92%
- ‘Auhg…’​
While the newly-released Spectre examines the cavern, fletchling lands awkwardly on one of the rocky walls and begins to peck furiously. Tiny pebbles fleck from the wall and she grabs these up in her beak, sopping spit onto them and shoving them in her talons while she pecks out more rocks - more and more, sticking them together with spit, and accessorizing them with plucked out feathers. Finally its form is clear - and awkward, pebbly, miniature fletchling, that somehow manages to stay aloft beside its creator despite its much heftier weight. Satisfied, the real fletchling swings away from the cavern wall while its mini flaps along beside it. 

Spectre eyes the two, unsure. Hopefully that new rocky one won’t be a problem… Tiny sparks fizz across her gaseous body and zip out towards the birds, sparking into the substitutes’ form and fading fast. Fletchling caws with glee at its success - just as it hoped!

And all too swiftly, she’s a blur - red and white crashed into Spectre, twirling in the air, summersaulting and crashing again, her tiny body wrecking across the ghost, tearing her form apart so fast Spectre can’t pull herself back together. And just as fast, the bird is back across the cavern, flapping by her substitute - so fast it seems like only second from when the attack started till it ended. Spectre slowly collects herself, angrily hissing… that bird has to die.

Quite eager to slow her down, the gastly collects more electricity and flicks it towards the fletchling - but as before, neither pokemon is surprised when it fades harmlessly into the substitute. Spectre’s eyes are thinning dangerously with fury at this point. Someone’s gonna suffer for this.

Again - only a flash of red and white signal the fletchling’s movement, before she slams wings and talons into Spectre, spreading her gas all across the cavern once more. The pain is getting to her now, and while the bird flees, she takes a moment; she can’t bruise or cut or bleed, but it still hurts, man. Something so tiny shouldn’t be able to do so much.

Perhaps a change in tactic - though small - would work… The gastly collects a bit of her poisons and lobs it towards the bird, hoping to make contact - but again, it only lands on the substitute, draining between the rocks and leaking towards the ground below. Spectre swears loudly; oh, someone’s gonna pay.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 74% 
Energy: 89%
- ‘I’ll kill you ALL.’

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 60%
Energy: 75%
- Substitute: 10%
- ‘You gotta hit me first. c:’

*Final Notes:*

 Dragon next.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 22, 2015)

Niiiice, nice. Alright, you've got Spectre pretty mad now, so let's use Swagger to mess her up some more! Then, gimme a nice Tailwind, and then another Acrobatics. 

If she protects from Swagger then use Double Team instead, and make as many clones as possible! And if you get Taunted at any point, go ahead and switch to Acrobatics, no problem.

*Swagger/Double Team (max clones)/Acrobatics ~ Tailwind/Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 22, 2015)

Protect~Haze (should get rid of those clones)~Thunder punch


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 5, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
[*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 74% 
Energy: 89%
- ‘I’ll kill you ALL.’

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 60%
Energy: 75%
- Substitute: 10%
- ‘You gotta hit me first. c:’​
Before any attack can be started, Spectre ushers up a quick protective shield, bright and blue and surrounding her entirely. Seeing this, fletchling doesn’t bother swaggering at her, instead swooping low down the canyon, tucking her wings tight and then spreading them wide to catch the wind and push forward at tremendous speeds. She keeps the speed going and darts back upwards, summersaulting in midair and diving back down, a tremendous display of acrobatics that almost distracts from the blur of mimicing birds appearing behind her - one, two, _five_ birds in total now diving and rising in tandem until they catch the air at the top of the canyon near Spectre, flapping madly to stop their momentum, finally stay in place (or nearly so - it’s almost impossible for most birds to fly entirely in one place, after all). Unused, Spectre’s shield flickers out of existence.

Spectre eyes the birds warily, hoping to be rid of them fast, but before she can make plans the bird back all start flapping hard in unison, picking up the lagging air where it had left off. It takes no time at all for it to pick back up, billowing them up without effort as it had before. While they were busy, they hardly noticed a thick, smoky haze billowing forth from Spectre, coating the canyon until it was hardly visible; it stretched forth, covering the birds - and as it crept upon them they phased out of existence. The real fletchling cawed at her loss, even as the smog covered her tiny body. The two battlers could still see each other now, but it was definitely more difficult.

Finally ready to attack, both pokemon leapt forward - though fletchling easily outsped. She danced upward in the air like it was so much nothing, pivoting and swirving and finally ducking back down to slam hard into Spectre’s surprisingly hard center. The ghost didn’t hesitate - she swung her smoky exterior out, electricity dancing along the edges of it, hoping to make contact with the nearby bird - but at the last second the substitute ducked between the blow. The lightning and smoke crashed into the toy with alarming force, tearing it nearly apart, but there was just a shred of life left, just enough to hang on beside its master.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 61% 
Energy: 80%
- ‘Die already :c’

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 60%
Energy: 62%
- Substitute: 1%
- ‘You killled my twinsies :c’

*Arena Notes:*
A tailwind blows behind Dragon’s team (2 more actions). Haze covers the canyon (3 more actions).

*Final Notes:*

 Sorry for the delay… and sorry if prose is poor, still feelin’ gross.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

Start with a smog, unless the birb protects, then use toxic at the protect because why not. If taunted just go through with your normal attack.

Next, use toxic if the sub is dead. If not and or taunted use smog again.

Finally, if the sub is dead and the Pokemon is not poisoned, use toxic. If the Pokemon is with a sub or you are taunted just use thunderbolt. But if the pokemon is poisoned, venoshock.

Smog/Toxic~Toxic/Smog~Toxic/Thunderbolt/Venoshock


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2015)

(Hope you feel better soon, pathos!)

Let's go with Swagger, first. Then, if your Sub is down put another small one up, but if it's still there use Acrobatics. Aaand finish with Acrobatics!

*Swagger ~ Acrobatics/Substitute (10%) ~ Acrobatics*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 5, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 61% 
Energy: 80%
- ‘Die already :c’

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 60%
Energy: 62%
- Substitute: 1%
- ‘You killed my twinsies :c’​
Clearly overconfident, fletchling pushed out her chest and boasted of her obvious flying prowess, her easy maneuverability, how obviously she out-matches the oversized blob of poisonous gas that somehow passes itself off as a pokemon. Spectre’s eyes cross in a fit of rage - how! Oh! What a pretentious little brat, thinking she’s so great, when she’s _not_, oh, she’s so stupid and tiny and stupid! She’s so mad she actually spits, a tiny fume of smoke instead of actual saliva, slipping forwards and shattering itself on the remains of fletchling’s substitute with surprising force. Fletchling’s bravado fades as her protecter does; now she’s all alone… 

Hoping to remedy that, she hurries to the canyon wall once more, chipping down more rocks and shoving them together with plucked feathers and spit. Quickly another miniature is formed, just as sloppy and misshapen as the first, and with a breath from its maker it twitches to life. 

And none too soon - another rush of smog edges slowly forwards from Spectre, slower than the last and thinning as it closes in, but it finally reaches the substitute and thins it like sandpaper wherever it touches. The smoke fades quickly, though, whatever little of it there was to begin with.

Just as it fades, fletchling appears, diving down from above onto Spectre with amazing speed, twirling and pitching as before - but her aim is off in the rippling haze and she veers left, nearly careening into the canyon wall before she spreads her wings and breaks. Spectre laughs maniacally - yes, perfect, crash, you dumb fool! 

More sparks, like before, zip across the gastly’s form, building to enormous levels until she’s just a giant orb of white spinning light, suddenly rushing towards fletchling like so many snakes of lightning - crashing and exploding on impact with her substitute at the last second, tearing it to shreds. It falls apart, pebbles cascading down the canyon, leaving fletchling to caw helplessly at the idea of being hit by that without her protector.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 61% 
Energy: 71%
- ‘SDFGSDGSgfdgdf’ *foams at the mouth* +2 atk, confused (severe).

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 50%
Energy: 46%
- ‘eep…’

*Final Notes:*

 Fletchling’s first sub died to smog, second sub to t-bolt.
 Haze lowers accuracy by one stage for all battlers, causing acrobatics to miss. The haze faded after that.
 The tailwind faded after the second action.
 The first smog was a crit, not that it mattered…
 Dragon next.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2015)

Ugh, those rolls were terrible :I Just go for it with Acrobatics, then. If she protects/is unhittable, use Double Team (destroy Substitutes, though). Use Tailwind if you've already used Double Team, can't use Acrobatics, or there's Haze up (see if you can clear the Haze with Tailwind?)

*Acrobatics / Double Team / Tailwind x3*


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 5, 2015)

Might as well do this, as you will confusefail at some point.
Sucker punch~Sucker punch~Sucker punch


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 5, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 10% 
Energy: 66%
- ‘SDFGSDGSgfdgdf’ *foams at the mouth* +2 atk, confused (light).

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 50%
Energy: 25%
- ‘eep…’​
Rage billowed at Spectre’s mind. She couldn’t focus it anywhere; all of it, everything she could see was red, blurring together in a haze of hatred and anger and confusion until it was too much to contain. She rushed forward, aimless, and slammed into the canyon wall, releasing her frustration in a splat of rage - so fast and forceful she shocked herself by the pain. It hurt so much the anger was momentarily gone as she recollected her smog into a focused ball, trying to remember what she was angry about.

Spreading her tiny wings as wide as they could go, fletchling launched herself up above Spectre, creating a spectacle of herself much as she’d done before. Though the attack was nothing new, when she smacked into the gastly, it hurt like never before, a small impact that felt like a thousand fistfulls of bricks slamming into her. Spectre gasped for - breathe? Something, unable to think for a moment.

That bird - oh, she hated that bird. She hated her so much! Again, Spectre couldn’t focus on her attack; she dove frantically forward and struck herself in her eagerness, somehow tripping solid mass over gaseous energy. It hurt again, so much, and she stopped in midair, once again trying to calm herself. Fletchling saw her chance; she dove down and smacked beak-first into the ghost, shattering Spectre into a shapeless, formless haze, too pained to gather herself back up until the bird was gone; exhausted, she rematerialized. Her face was so clearly stricken with pain, but at last, the confusion was bated…

Fletchling flapped her wings again, preparing to dive for the third time - but a sudden dark form forced forwards, slamming into her with so much speed it pushed her back in midair before she even saw what it was. Her eyes crossed from pain and shock while her wings automatically righted herself - there - Spectre, dark ooze dripping from her, suddenly right next to her. Fletchling dashed away quickly, ignore the sudden pain in her breast, and dove back, swirling as before and crashing into the ghost with surprising force. Spectre sagged at the attack; she was losing all her ability to keep her form corporeal as she grew weaker and weaker. Her eyes followed the bird as she darted around, though, clearly promising revenge.​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 10% 
Energy: 66%
- ‘I’ll still… kill you…’ +2 atk, confused (light).

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 40%
Energy: 25%
- *Pants* ‘So tired…’

*Final Notes:*

 Spectre confuse-failed first two action. Each Acrobatics knocked her senses into her a bit, lightening the confusion, so after the third one she’s only lightly confused.
 First acrobatics was a crit. So many crits, man.
 Noctowl next.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2015)

Pain split, then telekinesis, then zap cannon. If you are unable to do one of these three attacks in an action, then try it again in the next action, unless you are taunted, in which case. spam thunder punch.

Pain split~Telekinesis/Pain split/thunder punch~Zap cannon/Telekinesis/Thunder punch


----------



## Dragon (Mar 6, 2015)

(..Fletchling didn't take 20% damage from one Sucker Punch, right?)

Alright, let's go for the overkill knockout! Flame Charge+Acrobatics, then Acrobatics again if you need to (???). If you're still around on the third action, use V-Create or Peck, your choice.

If you can't pull off the combo, or can only do it without it being a priority attack, just Acrobatics is fine. We're almost there, Fletchling! One last push!

*Flame Charge+Acrobatics/Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics ~ Peck*


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 6, 2015)

Er, woops. C/ping mistake, re: 20% damage, haha. Editing.


----------



## shy ♡ (Mar 6, 2015)

*a large cavern*

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.​​​
*Noctowl (xO)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 10% 
Energy: 66%
- ‘I’ll still… kill you…’ +2 atk, confused (light).

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 30%
Energy: 25%
- *Pants* ‘So tired…’​
A brilliant, shimmering light spreads around fletchling before the tiny bird burts into flames. She streaks upwards, a stretching line of red-hot fire writing swirls and streams across the sky, twisting and turning with tremendously increasing speed, so fast the air around her shimmers with the heat, nothing can stop her - and it all comes to an impact on poor Spectre, flames and momentum crashing into the ghost so heavy she’s torn absolutely apart. Flecks of fire catch on her gaseous body, threatening to light, and she’s quickly recalled, the entire cavern lighting up with the recall beam. Fletchling flaps towards her trainer with the kind of pride that can only be reached at peak exhaustion points; she did it, her first battle and she _won_ did Dwaggy see? She was so good!​
*Noctowl (xX)*

Spectre (f) <levitate>
Health: 0% 
Energy: 66%
- Fainted.

*Dragon (xO)*

(f) <Gale Wings>
Health: 30%
Energy: 14%
- ‘:3 I was a good girl!’ +1 speed.

*Final Notes:*

 Flame Charge + Acrobatics got the Gale Wings priority and KO’d. 
 Dragon wins! They receive $16, Noctowl gets $8, and I get $10. 
 Fletchling gets 3 exp/happiness, Muffin gets 2, Spectre and Macaroon both get one.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 6, 2015)

Niiiiice, nice! Good battle Noctowl, nice work turning around the match after that first Super Fang. And thanks for reffing, pathos!


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, thanks Pathos. :) Well played.


----------

